# Homemade veg soup



## lucy123 (Jan 7, 2012)

To help my weight loss, today I finished off some frozen veg left from xmas by chucking in a pan with some veg stock and a tin of tomatoes - then added some chilli flakes - delicious and defiinitely warmed me up. Good for the diet too - so thought I would share with you.

Brussells
Brocolli
Green Beans
Carrots
Onion
Veg stock
tin tomatoes
! tbsp chilli flakes - for large pan.
Cook until veg soft, puree, eat and enjoy!

I have enough for lunch all week too!


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Jan 7, 2012)

Made a note of this & sounds delicious!  

_Gill_


----------



## Natalie123 (Jan 7, 2012)

Sounds yummy, I will give that a go sometime


----------

